# [Umfrage] Welches Format habt/bevorzugt ihr? 16:9 vs. 16:10



## Painkiller (30. September 2011)

Moin! 

Mich würde mal interessieren, welches Format der Großteil der Community gerade im Bezug auf Gaming bevorzugt. Hier scheiden sich ja bekanntlich die Geister. 16:9 vs. 16:10 war immer schon ein interessantes Diskussionsthema. (nicht wahr, Pixy?  ).


Begründungen/Diskussionen/Meinungen etc. sind hier gern gesehen!  

Schon mal vielen Dank fürs mitmachen! 

Beste Grüße
Pain


----------



## hempsmoker (30. September 2011)

Ich nutze 16:9 sowohl am PC als auch beim Fernseher. Ich finde FullHD genügt vollends meinen Ansprüchen, daher musste ich bei der Anschaffung des PC-Bildschirms auch nicht lange überlegen.


----------



## Painkiller (30. September 2011)

> Ich nutze 16:9 sowohl am PC als auch beim Fernseher.


Ist bei mir das gleiche! Ich hätte schon gerne einen Monitor der eine höhere Auflösung hat. Nur gibt es keinen passenden für mich.  Bin da etwas anspruchsvoll. xD

In der Arbeit sitz ich vor dem neuen Dell U2412M sowie diversen Eizos. Ein sehr schickes teil!


----------



## Da_Obst (30. September 2011)

Jetzt im Moment nutze ich einen LG Flatron E2350 [16:9] ...

Mit der 16:9 vs. 16:10 Frage hab ich mich aber eigentlich nie richtig auseinander gesetzt, 
irgendwo dachte ich immer das man mit 16:10 oben und unten schwarze Balken bekommt,
und das Format gefällt mir nicht...


----------



## TheEngine01 (30. September 2011)

Ich nutze 16:10, da ich da mehr Bild habe. TV kann ich ja auf meinen 16:9 TV schauen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2011)

Ich nutze aktuell 2 x 16:10, zum anklemmen am TV mit 16:9 bin ich zu faul und ausserdem gehen die Anschlüße aus


----------



## Painkiller (30. September 2011)

> Ich nutze aktuell 2 x 16:10


Welche hast du da genau? 27" oder 24"?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Welche hast du da genau? 27" oder 24"?



Sind im Moment sogar nur 22", einer soll ja wenigstens einem 24" 16:9 weichen


----------



## Painkiller (30. September 2011)

Nicht mehr zufrieden mit 16:10? Oder wieso steigst du auf 16:9 um? Bei 16:10 würde ich den Dell U2412M empfehlen. Bei 16:9 wird die Auswahl schon größer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2011)

Mit dem Hauptmonitor schon, nur der Samsung muss endlich weichen. Ich hatte mich jetzt auf 16:9 eingeschossen. Wann genau weiß ich noch nicht, der Rechnerumbau hatte erstmal das Panzerknackersyndrom in meinem Geldspeicher verursacht


----------



## Painkiller (30. September 2011)

> der Rechnerumbau hatte erstmal das Panzerknackersyndrom in meinem Geldspeicher verursacht


Kenn ich iwo her.  Mein System ist noch gut dabei, aber ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir ne neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen. 

Die 16:9 Monitore gibts halt wie Sand am Meer. Schon eine Entscheidung beim Panel getroffen?


----------



## Pixy (30. September 2011)

> Mein System ist noch gut dabei, aber ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir ne neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen.



Dann schicke mir mal bitte deine alte (Karte). 

Alles ist besser als eine 275GTX und ein E6600.

Ich muss auch unbedingt wieder aufrüsten.


----------



## Painkiller (30. September 2011)

> Dann schicke mir mal bitte deine alte (Karte).


Welche von beiden? Die HD5870 Matrix oder die GTX285? xD



> Ich muss auch unbedingt wieder aufrüsten.


Wäre an der Zeit. Kommt natürlich wiedermal auf die Auflösung und die Spiele an.  Aber die Auflösungen über Full-HD fressen ganz schön Leistung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2011)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich ein TN Panel mit LED nehmen, der Rechner ist eh nur zum zocken gedacht. Filme gibts auf der Spielwiese für Erwachsene


----------



## Pixy (30. September 2011)

> Welche von beiden?



Ach wenn du so fragst, hätte ich gerne die 285GTX.
Ist zwar kein Quantensprung, aber was solls.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. September 2011)

Also ich hatte immer 16:9, weil ich auch Filme und TV über den Monitor schaue. Jetzt wo ich einen 27 Zöller habe ist er auch in der Höhe groß genug da wäre ein 16:10 Monitor eher störend. 
Da der 16:10 eh aus stirbt wird sich diese Diskussion in 2 bis 3 Jahre so wie so von selbst klären.


----------



## DarthLAX (1. Oktober 2011)

hm - ich nutze beides (hab im moment 2x 24 zoll - einmal nen 3 jahre alten Samsung Syncmaster Screen, der auch nen TV-Tuner drin hat und im format 16:10 ist und 1920y1200 als auflösung hat und einmal einen - neuen (heute gestern gekriegt) - BenQ XL2410T (also der 24 zoll 3D-Screen von denen) und ich muss sagen ich finde den BenQ konfortabler....auch wenn ich noch am experimentieren wegen farbtreue von bildern bin (da ist mein alter bissal besser, dafür sieht weiß auf dem leich gelblich aus ^^)

mfg LAX
ps: wenn das so weiter geht stell ich mir noch einen solchen BenQ auf ^^....hätte ja gerne 3 stück irgendwie, aber ist halt teuer


----------



## deppvomdienst (2. Oktober 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Kenn ich iwo her.  Mein System ist noch gut dabei, aber ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir ne neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen.
> 
> Die 16:9 Monitore gibts halt wie Sand am Meer. Schon eine Entscheidung beim Panel getroffen?


 
also ich bin auch dabei beides neu anzuschaffen.. und war lang von der hd asus 6970 fasziniert.. aber etz hab ich mir gedacht, da ich ja vond der 8800 gts aufsteige, begnüg ich mich erstmal mit ne r6950 von asus die mit 2 gb ram; und den rest den ich da spare investe ich in einen neuen 16:10 moni

etz frag ich mir nur welchen... es gibt da grad so ein a**t angebot bei 150 für nen 24" led backlicht; Samsung BX2440 LED

wär de rwas?


----------



## Painkiller (4. Oktober 2011)

> etz frag ich mir nur welchen... es gibt da grad so ein a**t angebot bei 150 für nen 24" led backlicht; Samsung BX2440 LED
> wär de rwas?


Schlecht ist der Monitor nicht, allerdings hat er auch schon eine gute Zeit auf dem Buckel. Daher würde ich dir eher den iiyama empfehlen. iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland Der ist vom Kontrast um einiges besser als der Samsung.  



> und war lang von der hd asus 6970 fasziniert


Ich will wieder eine Nvidia. Die Treiber machen bei meiner 5870er einfach zuviele Probleme.


----------



## Pixy (5. Oktober 2011)

Mmh, scheint momentan wirklich so zu sein, dass die Mehrheit auf 16:9 unterwegs ist.
Da mir persönlich aber ca. 20 Stimmen nicht ausreichen, hoffe ich, dass es noch mehr werden.

Naja, ist ja eine Langzeitstudie.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2011)

> Mmh, scheint momentan wirklich so zu sein, dass die Mehrheit auf 16:9 unterwegs ist.


Naja, teilweise liegen die 16:9-Monitore eher im bezahlbaren Bereich.


----------



## Pixy (5. Oktober 2011)

Mag sein, mir persönlich wäre es allerdings egal.
Wenn ich unbedingt ein 16:10 Format haben würde wollen, würde ich auch einen 50iger mehr hinlegen.

Dies können natürlich nicht alle, das ist klar.

Aber ich habe gedacht, das die mit 16:10 weitervorne wären.
Da in sämtlichen Umfragen dies immer so war.

Allerdings waren diese Umfragen halt auch aus dem Jahre 2009 und älter, nicht aus 2011.
Deswegen finde ich dies interessant, aber deine Begründung wird wohl ausschlaggebend sein.

Der Preis spielt die Music.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Oktober 2011)

> Allerdings waren diese Umfragen halt auch aus dem Jahre 2009 und älter, nicht aus 2011.
> Deswegen finde ich dies interessant, aber deine Begründung wird wohl ausschlaggebend sein.


 
Gut Ding will Weile haben.  

Ich persönlich kauf gerne einen 16:10 Monitor. Nur die Technik muss mich halt überzeugen. Der Dell U2412M hier in der Firma macht dabei echt eine gute Figur. Unsere CAD-Leute meckern auch nicht. Und die sind echt anspruchsvoll bei sowas. xD


----------



## deppvomdienst (5. Oktober 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Gut Ding will Weile haben.
> 
> Ich persönlich kauf gerne einen 16:10 Monitor. Nur die Technik muss mich halt überzeugen. Der Dell U2412M hier in der Firma macht dabei echt eine gute Figur. Unsere CAD-Leute meckern auch nicht. Und die sind echt anspruchsvoll bei sowas. xD


 
meinste der reicht zum ausgiebig zocken??? immerhin hat der 8 ms


----------



## Pixy (5. Oktober 2011)

> meinste der reicht zum ausgiebig zocken??? immerhin hat der 8 ms


Ich hatte ihn da und kann dir sagen, dass es locker reicht.
Habe in Shooter oder sonst wo keine Schlieren oder dergleichen gesehen.

So, zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, bei weiteren Fragen, einen anderen Thread.


----------



## deppvomdienst (5. Oktober 2011)

wenn man einen 16: monitor hat, hat man doch keine schwarzen balken beim shooter spielen oder ac:b ? das wird doch von der auflösung her angepasst... ich hab ja aktuell nen ...äh 22" 16:10 glaub ich. und n kumpel auch. wir haben beide keine schwarzen balken bei spielen oder filmen.. ausser bei gilmen die von vornherein schwarze balken haben..
darum is 16:10 immer die bessere alternative... weil für strategie lohnt sichs total und bei shootern passt die graka das verhältnis trotzem an, oder nicht?

ps: rahmenlos ist auch noch super, ausser 16:10


----------



## fotoman (8. Oktober 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Mag sein, mir persönlich wäre es allerdings egal.
> Wenn ich unbedingt ein 16:10 Format haben würde wollen, würde ich auch einen 50iger mehr hinlegen.


Wenn es denn so günstig wäre. Bei vernünftigen Größen für Bildbearbeitung und Programmieren sind es aber mind. 400 Euro Unterschied (27" mit 2560x1440 zu 30" mit 2560x1600). Da stell(t)e ich mir schon die Frage, ob die etwas größeren Pixel und die 160 Pixel mehr an vert. Auflösung den Aufpreis wert sind. Wobei, wenn es damals auch "nur" die aktuellen 400 Euro gewesen wären (vor ein paar Monaten waren es >550 Euro), dann hätte ich wohl zum U3011 gegriffen.

Bei einer kleineren Auflöung, die ich ständig am PC verwenden müsste, käme mir ein 16:9 Monitor nur im Doppelpack (und dann hochkant nebeneinander) auf den privaten Tisch.

Was ich jetzt oben angeben soll ist mir auch nicht klar:
was ich habe: 16:9 (27" 2560x1440)
was ich bevorzuge: 16:10 (30" 2560x1600)
was ich vorher (2004-6/2011) hatte: 4:3 (20,1" 1600x1200)


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

> Bei vernünftigen Größen für Bildbearbeitung und Programmieren sind es aber mind. 400 Euro Unterschied (27" mit 2560x1440 zu 30" mit 2560x1600). Da stell(t)e ich mir schon die Frage, ob die etwas größeren Pixel und die 160 Pixel mehr an vert. Auflösung den Aufpreis wert sind. Wobei, wenn es damals auch "nur" die aktuellen 400 Euro gewesen wären (vor ein paar Monaten waren es >550 Euro), dann hätte ich wohl zum U3011 gegriffen.


 
Oftmals sind es nicht nur die Pixel die mehr kosten, sondern auch die Änderungen am Panel.  Gerade bei Monitoren von Eizo kann man das gut beobachten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2011)

16:9, ich mag's asiatisch.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> 16:9, ich mag's asiatisch.



Eh klar! 

@ Topic

Mich würde ein Bildvergleich zwischen 3 x 16:9 und 3 x 16:10 interessieren. 

Die Dell-Geräte in der Arbeit gefallen mir immer mehr. Zumindest hab ich jetzt schon ein Geschenk für meinen Dad zu Weihnachten!


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Du schenkst ihm 3 Monitore? 

Bei Multimonitoring wäre 16:10 aber irgendwie besser.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2011)

> Du schenkst ihm 3 Monitore?


Nö!  Einer reicht da^^



> Bei Multimonitoring wäre 16:10 aber irgendwie besser.


Da bin ich mir eben nicht so sicher. Bin schon am Googlen ob ich da iwas finde.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Obwohl ich 3x16:9 nehmen würde, wenn der Monitorrahmen merklich schmaler ist.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Obwohl ich 3x16:9 nehmen würde, wenn der Monitorrahmen merklich schmaler ist.


 
Das mit dem Rahmen ist eines der größten Probleme bei 3 Monitoren. Der Dell hat schon einen recht dicken Rahmen. 

Wenn ich da an meinen Samsung-TV denke...  So ein Rahmen für PC-Monitore wäre gut! 

http://www.areadvd.de/images/2011/Samsung UE46D8090/tv_front2.jpg

Natürlich matt, und nicht glänzend.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ist das Menü von Samsung?

Mich würde es ja reizen, einen Rahmen für drei Displays zu bauen.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2011)

> Ist das Menü von Samsung?


Ja, das ist das Smart-Hub. Hat Apps die man sich aus dem Netz laden kann. Echt super!  



> Mich würde es ja reizen, einen Rahmen für drei Displays zu bauen.


Dann versuch doch mal dein Glück!


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Dafür gibt es mir zu wenig Spiele, die das ordentlich unterstützen. 

Hier im Forum hat einer nen Rahmen für zwei Displays gebaut, ich weiss aber nicht mehr wer das war.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es mir zu wenig Spiele, die das ordentlich unterstützen.
> 
> Hier im Forum hat einer nen Rahmen für zwei Displays gebaut, ich weiss aber nicht mehr wer das war.



Alternative wäre sowas hier: 

http://www.big-screen.de/deutsch/image/produktbilder/news/news-2009/nec-crv43.jpg


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Kenne ich und die kosten so an die 8000$.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Kenne ich und die kosten so an die 8000$.



Genau da liegt das Problem! Für Büro-Monitore muss der Rahmen ja nicht so dünn sein. Aber wir PC-Spieler schauen da in die Röhre, weil einfach zuviel Bild verloren geht. Gibt es mal einen großen Monitor, dann sind die Preise dafür utopisch. -.- 
Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, das die Hersteller in sachen Monitoren zu wenig auf die Wünsche der Spieler eigehen.


----------



## Pixy (14. Oktober 2011)

> Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, das die Hersteller in sachen Monitoren zu wenig auf die Wünsche der Spieler eigehen.



Stimmt leider.



> http://www.big-screen.de/deutsch/ima.../nec-crv43.jpg



Wenn die Preise wirklich nicht so utopisch wären, seufz.....................................................hätte ich evtl. schon einen. *Träum*


----------



## DeadSpace (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde 16:10 ist schöner und hat mehr Pixel immerhin 1920x1200Px


----------



## IceGamer (16. Oktober 2011)

ich find 16:9 mehr als ausreichend. zudem sind die filme auf dieses format angepasst und ich hasse schwarze balken 

momentan bin ich auch am überlegen, was ich mir zu weihnachten zulege...
25" oder doch lieber nen 27"er?? ich glaub der ist aber etwas zu groß, sitz ja nur ca. nen halben meter von dem ding weg... und teurer als 300€ solls nicht werden.

was mich aber richtig stört ist die tatsache, dass es KEIN AMBILIGHT für Monitore gibt... das ist dsa allergeilste und sorgt einfach für ein unbeschreibliches erlebnis 

naja, und wenn sie dann im frühjahr rauskommen, gibts erstmal ne neue Graka, meine gtx 260 schafft dann full_hd nicht mehr


----------



## Niza (18. Oktober 2011)

Also diese Frage habe ich mir noch nie gestellt 
Aber ich benutze bevorzugt 16:9 1920 x 1080 Full HD 
Oder die max Auflösung die meine Bildschirme können

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## DarthLAX (20. Oktober 2011)

IceGamer schrieb:


> naja, und wenn sie dann im frühjahr rauskommen, gibts erstmal ne neue Graka, meine gtx 260 schafft dann full_hd nicht mehr


 
wer sagt dir, das im frühjahr screens mit ambilight kommen?

mfg LAX
ps: so mein neuer 24er 120 herz ist 16:9 und muss sagen: besser als 16:10 für's spielen


----------



## ssirius (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab drei 24er mit 16:10 und bin absolut begeistert. 
16:9 ist im Vergleich zu 16:10 eher mickrig anzuschauen. Hat was von einer Art "Schiess-Scharte". 
Wer die beiden Formate tatsächlich mal nebeneinander gesehen hat, wird da zustimmen müssen.


----------



## Pixy (29. Oktober 2011)

Bei 3 Monitoren würde ich auch definitiv ein 16:10 Format wählen.
Bei einem, nutze ich momentan 16:9 und bin zumindest was Spiele angeht begeistert.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (29. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir sieht's momentan ganz lustig aus. *g* Ich besitze noch einen alten 17" 5:4-Monitor. Ich arbeite am Rechner viel und spiele sonst fast nur StarCraft II. Da man hier am meisten vom Spielfeld sieht, wenn man in 16:9 spielt, wäre das für mich ideal. Weil es dann aber sehr klein wird, nutze ich derzeit 16:10 im Spiel. Ein Kompromiss zwischen Übersicht und schwarzen Balken. ;D

In naher Zukunft plane ich erst einmal den Kauf eines möglichst günstigen Bildschirms, der fürs Spielen noch geeignet ist. Da ist mir das Verhältnis recht egal, momentan tendiere ich zu 22" mit 16:10 oder 20" mit 16:9. Beim späteren Kauf eines guten Bildschirms wäre mir das genauso egal, wobei im Bereich 16:9 die Auswahl halt größer ist und die Preise meist kleiner sind.


----------



## KillerCroc (29. Oktober 2011)

[X] Ich nutze 16:9


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Kenn ich iwo her.  Mein System ist noch gut dabei, aber ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir ne neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen.
> 
> Die 16:9 Monitore gibts halt wie Sand am Meer. Schon eine Entscheidung beim Panel getroffen?



Der Tag naht ( morgen ist der Samsung weg ), aber eine endgültige Wahl ist noch nicht gefallen. Wollte unter 200 Chips bleiben, HDMI ist nett aber eher sinnfrei. Schwanke irgendwie zwischen Asus, BenQ oder LG


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der Tag naht ( morgen ist der Samsung weg ), aber eine endgültige Wahl ist noch nicht gefallen. Wollte unter 200 Chips bleiben, HDMI ist nett aber eher sinnfrei. Schwanke irgendwie zwischen Asus, BenQ oder LG



Welche Modelle hast du den im Visier?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (7. November 2011)

16:10; - 1680x1050 am PC,


----------



## onslaught (18. November 2011)

16:10, 1680x1050 - Laptop
   4:3, 1280x1024 - PC


----------



## Patze (19. November 2011)

Ich nutze beides (Dell U2209WA - 16:10 & Samsung Syncmaster B2430L - 16:9).


----------



## Sirsalem (21. November 2011)

Momentan noch 16:10 bei 1680x1050 (22").
Nächster wird wohl 16:9 bei FullHD (27").

Meine Frau hat 16:9 22". Da ist mein Bild aber größer. 
Persöhnlich mag ich 16:10 lieber aber bei 16:9 soll man beim Gamen wohl mehr links und rechts sehen.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (21. November 2011)

[X] Ich nutze 16:9!

1920*1080


----------



## Apfelkuchen (21. November 2011)

Ich nutze 16:10 und das wird auch noch eine Weile so bleiben, ich mag dieses Langestreckte Bild bei 16:9 gar nicht.

Schade, dass es bald nur noch 16:9 gibt 

Bei der Auflösung reicht mir sogar noch 1680x1050 auf meinem Samsung T220, für 1920x1200 bräuchte ich wieder eine stärkere Graka und und und...


----------



## Painkiller (21. November 2011)

Ich bin doch etwas überrascht das es quasi 50:50 steht. Ich dachte eigentlich das 16:9 die weiter verbreitet wäre.


----------



## Schoof (6. Dezember 2011)

16:10; - 1680x1050 am PC,


----------



## drWatson (6. Dezember 2011)

[x] 16:9
@2560x1440 (erst seit kurzem) 
Hatte vorher 16:10, naja, man gewöhnt sich an alles...


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (7. Dezember 2011)

[X] 16:9 nutze dieses Format schon sehr lange und bin damit vollstens zufrieden. 16:10 wäre für mich keine Alternative, ausser es geht nicht anders. (z.B. auf der Arbeit)


----------



## Apek (30. Januar 2012)

Ich benutze (je nach PC) sowohl einmal 16:9 (1600x900) wie auch 16:10 (1680x1050) und merke keinen wirklichen Unterschied und bin mit beiden Formaten zufrieden.


----------



## 4LI4Z (30. Januar 2012)

[X] 16:9, 16:10 ist mir einfach zu hoch und wirkt für mich ein bisschen unnatürlich.


----------



## jeamal (30. Januar 2012)

[X] 16:9 mit DELL U2311H


----------



## DarthLAX (31. Januar 2012)

16:10 unnatürlich?....zum "zocken" vll (da bin ich deiner meinung) - zum arbeiten ist es egal (wobei mir da 16:10 doch irgendwie lieber ist, weil man "mehr" siehtvor allem da der rand von websites etc. eh meist egal ist (ist nur werbung da, die man beim suchen/arbeiten nicht braucht) 

mfg LAX
ps: mag trotzdem beides und bevorzuge, weil ich spiele halt 16:9 weil man einen besseren blick hat finde ich (kann sein das es mir nur so vor kommt, ich spiele aber halt lieber mit dem format)


----------



## 4LI4Z (31. Januar 2012)

Das ist halt Geschmackssache, aber ich muss echt sagen, dass 16:9 für mich angenehmer ist.


----------



## Own3r (1. Februar 2012)

Ich nutze nur noch 16:9, da es meiner Meinung nach am besten für Spiele geeignet ist. Das 16:10 Format ist sicherlich auch nicht schlecht, aber wenn dann nur für Video-/Fotobearbeitung.


----------



## Ahab (8. Februar 2012)

Ich nutze 16:10, aber eigentlich ist es mir egal. Ich habe keine Vorurteile gegen 16:9.


----------



## lukas1234321 (8. Februar 2012)

16:9 ist am gewinnen!!!


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Februar 2012)

[x] 16:9


----------



## Torr Samaho (28. Februar 2012)

lukas1234321 schrieb:


> 16:9 ist am gewinnen!!!


 

wen wundert das, wenn die meisten panels quasi als standard nur noch in 16:9 angeboten werden.
rein vom format ziehe ich 16:10 vor, mein "alter" 60 hz 26"er ist 16:10, aber ich wollte jetzt 120 hz und die gibt es nur in 16:9, hier 27". der neue monitor sieht etwas kleiner als der alte aus, obwohl er breiter ist. er ist zwar technisch besser, aber dass eine A4-seite nicht mehr genau drauf passt stört mich immer noch... wollte den 16:10er verkaufen, aber wahrscheinlich behalte ich den auch, wohl gerade weil die mittlweile eher selten sind. der industrie sei dank, weil die sich so 10% vom panel spart


----------

